
'The Best Advice I Ever Got' series on LinkedIn - nikunjk
http://www.linkedin.com/today/se/bestadvice?trk=prod-inf-advice-2026-bottombanner
======
nikunjk
My personal favorite:
[http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20130226113419-10...](http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20130226113419-101213441-best-
advice-down-but-not-out)

